# Forum Home Renovation Laundry  NEC Washing machine flooding floor, faulty some how but where?

## wozzzzza

NEC nwtl456 washing machine, turn the power switch on and water just starts entering the machine and wont stop then overflows flooding floor whether machine panel buttons indicate it is turned on or off, but turn mains off the water stops. valve is working obviously but why is it opening when machine is off and mains on?
would that be the main board stuffed??

----------


## China

I don't know that paticular machine but two things to check, most top loaders have a pressure swicth that detect when to shut of could be faulty
also is outlet hose blocked, ot outlet hose lower than inlet will cause syphoning and confuse machine it wiil keep trying to fill

----------


## wozzzzza

hose is fine, but doesnt explain why the valve is open when ever there is mains power supplied to the machine when the main control panel is turned off, it should close all the valves one would think.

----------


## China

Solinoid Valve could be the problem i.e. stuck or some other fault, can you hear it operating when you switch the power on and off? Have you checked the fill level sensor that can be blocked also hose could be kinked, either one could just be worn out and need replacement

----------


## Whitey66

> hose is fine, but doesnt explain why the valve is open when ever there is mains power supplied to the machine when the main control panel is turned off, it should close all the valves one would think.

   Yes ,the valves default position (no power) should be closed,If it wasn't the machine would flood every time it was switched off on the power point,blackout etc.
I'd be checking what it uses to detect the water level,(sensor,rheostat,float switch?) the wiring and connections and the main board.
If you could get hold of a wiring diagram it would be much easier to fault find.

----------


## justonething

The solenoid valve is energised as soon as the mains is turn on. this usually means that the main control board is faulty with this kind of modern machine.

----------


## wozzzzza

probably the main board but ended up getting a new one as it was old and the lid was brokena nd control panel all worn out

----------

